# Is This Crap, Crap? (Potential Deals)



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Come across a cigar or accessory sale online? Not sure if it a deal or poo? Well, now you've got a thread to find out. Post it and get feedback. Easy Peasy. Hopefully this will give noobs and OGs a place to sort out the real deals from the dog rockets.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

TCstr8 said:


> Come across a cigar or accessory sale online? Not sure if it a deal or poo? Well, now you've got a thread to find out. Post it and get feedback. Easy Peasy. Hopefully this will give noobs and OGs a place to sort out the real deals from the dog rockets.


Love it!

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

The graphics alone are intimidating!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice title...lol

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

This is a good idea. This thread along with the latest NC purchase thread should be very helpful for suckers.....er.... newbs to the hobby.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good stuff

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice! :cb


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll be the first (of many) to say it. If you're looking at a $30 or $40 sampler that comes with a "free" humidor the cigars are most likely crappola... and so is the humidor.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'll be the first (of many) to say it. If you're looking at a $30 or $40 sampler that comes with a "free" humidor the cigars are most likely crappola... and so is the humidor.


agreed. Not much luck here with those samplers


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'll be the first (of many) to say it. If you're looking at a $30 or $40 sampler that comes with a "free" humidor the cigars are most likely crappola... and so is the humidor.


Yup, or 40 cigars for $30 and they're full of sawdust floor sweepings.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Discreetpuffer (Apr 20, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Yup, or 40 cigars for $30 and they're *full of sawdust floor sweepings.*
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Don't you mean they "have subtle hints of earth with a nice note of woody finish"?:smile2:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Discreetpuffer said:


> Don't you mean they "have subtle hints of earth with a nice note of woody finish"?:smile2:


Yup, lol. More than subtle hints of dirt and sawmill with a slight hint of feet. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'll be the first (of many) to say it. If you're looking at a $30 or $40 sampler that comes with a "free" humidor the cigars are most likely crappola... and so is the humidor.


 well that's just true words right there.. yup


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

somebody needs to buy these!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'll be the first (of many) to say it. If you're looking at a $30 or $40 sampler that comes with a "free" humidor the cigars are most likely crappola... and so is the humidor.


As an alternative to this, I looked around a little - I submit these to the jury as potentially good deals for newb samplers that don't have Gurkhas and crap thrown in. I guess they may have some sticks that are a bit strong for a total newb. though.

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/best-5-cigars

$5 each before the puff discount.










A number of their other samplers would also be good places to start.

<$4 per stick for this one:
https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/cigar-samplers/bomb-boutiques-sampler-i

(can't get the pic URL)

~$6 ea. from cigars & pipes - they surprisingly have a bunch of tasty looking samplers
https://cigarandpipes.com/product/cigar-weekly-top-15-of-2016-sampler/









Now if only they made a nice introductory sampler that included a decent tupper and a boveda or two...


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

huffer33 said:


> As an alternative to this, I looked around a little - I submit these to the jury as potentially good deals for newb samplers that don't have Gurkhas and crap thrown in. I guess they may have some sticks that are a bit strong for a total newb. though.
> 
> https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/best-5-cigars
> 
> ...


These are all nice samplers! 10/10 I would recommend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Navistar said:


> somebody needs to buy these!


With a name like that they should be some hot retro smokes. If they had a single I'd buy it just to try.


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest (Apr 11, 2018)

This one shows up on cigar.bid on occasion. The Oliva mega-sampler. It contains:
5 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto (5" x 50)
5 - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto (5" x 50)
5 - Oliva Serie 'G' Robusto (Box-Pressed) (4.5" x 50)
5 - Oliva Saison Robusto (5" x 50)

At what price would you all say it goes from being a good deal to being "crap"?

Shipping is $6.95

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

https://www.cigar.com/p/custom-sampler/2000010/

Opposite of this thread, but the above was one of my favorite pick-your-own 10 cigars samplers for $49.99.

And you can combine it with one of the daily deals for free shipping.

My picks.


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'll be the first (of many) to say it. If you're looking at a $30 or $40 sampler that comes with a "free" humidor the cigars are most likely crappola... and so is the humidor.


Yeah. I found these forums several days after purchasing the 451 CI ultimate humidor combo. I could have built a better humidor from popsicle sticks. Lol. I'm going to stick it in my humidor locker at the Cigar Lodge just to make getting my stash in and out easier. Get some use out of it.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Navistar said:


> somebody needs to buy these!


Awesome...I hope they taste like split peas. Always what I wanted in a cigar 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

MattT said:


> Awesome...I hope they taste like split peas. Always what I wanted in a cigar
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I had to look these up expecting it to be a whacky flavored thing, but apparently they got a 93 from Cigar Coop and it is supposed to be a great limited run unflavored Candela with a little spice that is being re-released. Who woulda' thought... Candelas are too mild for my tastes currently however.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Thunderbird_SouthWest said:


> This one shows up on cigar.bid on occasion. The Oliva mega-sampler. It contains:
> 5 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto (5" x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto (5" x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Serie 'G' Robusto (Box-Pressed) (4.5" x 50)
> ...


I wouldn't have a problem paying $100 shipped. Would still be a great value. Those are quality cigars


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Thunderbird_SouthWest said:


> This one shows up on cigar.bid on occasion. The Oliva mega-sampler. It contains:
> 5 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto (5" x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto (5" x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Serie 'G' Robusto (Box-Pressed) (4.5" x 50)
> ...


Well seeing as you can get it from CI for $69.99 I think anything under that is a pretty good bet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest (Apr 11, 2018)

You gentlemen have me in high spirits. I felt the same, and was able to grab it at about $42 including shipping. 

... now if anyone is available to to represent my case to the friends and family skeptical of my cigarbid habit ...



Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## TheHammer11 (Jul 16, 2017)

Why does nowhere in the uk do deals like this


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

TheHammer11 said:


> Why does nowhere in the uk do deals like this


Like Canada, I think it's because of the ridiculous amount of duty/ taxes applied to tobacco products.


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Thunderbird_SouthWest said:


> This one shows up on cigar.bid on occasion. The Oliva mega-sampler. It contains:
> 5 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto (5" x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto (5" x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Serie 'G' Robusto (Box-Pressed) (4.5" x 50)
> ...


Based on previous sales, $50 at most.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thunderbird_SouthWest said:


> This one shows up on cigar.bid on occasion. The Oliva mega-sampler. It contains:
> 5 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto (5" x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto (5" x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Serie 'G' Robusto (Box-Pressed) (4.5" x 50)
> ...


Around $50-60 would be fair. But if you want an Olivia sampler I would go with this one. It's half the smokes but a much broader sampling of their smokes. I order from this place often so don't let the .biz fool you. Great customer service. The only place I have ever gotten a hand written thank you note. 
http://www.cigarplace.biz/mym-oliva-cigar-samplers.html


----------



## toshort (Dec 31, 2017)

I like this thread a lot. For new people or experienced. It's always nice to get opinions.


----------



## Ender1553 (Dec 23, 2017)

Thunderbird_SouthWest said:


> You gentlemen have me in high spirits. I felt the same, and was able to grab it at about $42 including shipping.
> 
> ... now if anyone is available to to represent my case to the friends and family skeptical of my cigarbid habit ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


Has me calling into question my "deal" that I just ordered... 30 or so Oliva 2nds! $60 shipped, i think 15 of them are the "O's."

I think $45 shipped is a great deal.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest (Apr 11, 2018)

Ender1553 said:


> Has me calling into question my "deal" that I just ordered... 30 or so Oliva 2nds! $60 shipped, i think 15 of them are the "O's."
> 
> I think $45 shipped is a great deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Well, my primitive and admittedly noobish measure of "good deal" is based entirely on price. To which I'd say anytime you can pull Olivas at about $2 a stick you've probably found a good deal. Certainly a better deal than the local B&M could afford to offer.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

ebnash said:


> I wouldn't have a problem paying $100 shipped. Would still be a great value. Those are quality cigars


I'd check holts they have 2 monster deals, and both are a decent price.. occasionally they even go on sale. I've bought both from them. Great cigars.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk

I should have said 2 Oliva deals.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> I'd check holts they have 2 monster deals, and both are a decent price.. occasionally they even go on sale. I've bought both from them. Great cigars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> I should have said 2 Oliva deals.


Yeah, I'm no buying these and didn't any deals that might be out there. Was just saying I would not have a problem paying $5/cigar with shipping based on what he showed. Either way, he got them much cheaper on cbid, or wherever is was.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> As an alternative to this, I looked around a little - I submit these to the jury as potentially good deals for newb samplers that don't have Gurkhas and crap thrown in. I guess they may have some sticks that are a bit strong for a total newb. though.
> 
> https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/best-5-cigars
> 
> ...


So does Small Batch give a Puff Discount ? How much?


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> So does Small Batch give a Puff Discount ? How much?


10% and I forget the deal with shipping. The code is "PUFF"


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> So does Small Batch give a Puff Discount ? How much?


Also, if you look in the Scotty's Corner section, everything there is 40% off with the code SCOTTY.


----------



## watchesandputters (Apr 20, 2018)

Would anyone have input of Monte No 2 torpedo at $4.50 a stick (obviously taking of the DR variety)? Reviews seem generally good mixed in with some complaints of them just tasting like tobacco and nothing else. Having not had one wasn't sure if they are legit complaints or people expecting too much out of them. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

watchesandputters said:


> Would anyone have input of Monte No 2 torpedo at $4.50 a stick (obviously taking of the DR variety)? Reviews seem generally good mixed in with some complaints of them just tasting like tobacco and nothing else. Having not had one wasn't sure if they are legit complaints or people expecting too much out of them. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may not be the best source but I have never had a NC monte that I enjoyed. I have smoked 3 or 4 different types. This was before I ever smoked a Cuban also.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Navistar said:


> I may not be the best source but I have never had a NC monte that I enjoyed. I have smoked 3 or 4 different types. This was before I ever smoked a Cuban also.


I'll 2nd that.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

You wont know unless you try them.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

watchesandputters said:


> Would anyone have input of Monte No 2 torpedo at $4.50 a stick (obviously taking of the DR variety)? Reviews seem generally good mixed in with some complaints of them just tasting like tobacco and nothing else. Having not had one wasn't sure if they are legit complaints or people expecting too much out of them. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a couple back in the day...CRAP

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Three negatives is enough for me. I would have expected better from the label. Thanks for the info gents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesandputters (Apr 20, 2018)

Navistar said:


> You wont know unless you try them.


Realized I had a rubusto version of it from a sampler so gave it a try.

Have to say almost a weird experience, great construction and smoke output (both ashes held for around two inches along with plumes of smoke) but in terms of taste literally nothing. Some taste of pepper early on then just literally no flavor.

I guess if you just wanted something to puff and make smoke on a course or boat this would be great (so long as you're under $4), or maybe even someone who had never smoked but just wanted to join the group, but other then that can't imagine why I'd ever buy nor suggest this to anyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Scotchpig said:


> Three negatives is enough for me. I would have expected better from the label. Thanks for the info gents
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RyJ, Macs, and Monties are over priced and overrated.. Remember they're monties in NAME ONLY..

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## watchesandputters (Apr 20, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> RyJ, Macs, and Monties are over priced and overrated.. Remember they're monties in NAME ONLY..
> 
> sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


When you say "Mac" are you referring to Macanudos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

watchesandputters said:


> When you say "Mac" are you referring to Macanudos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Affirmative!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

watchesandputters said:


> When you say "Mac" are you referring to Macanudos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Macanudos are great for people who only smoke 1 or 2 cigars a year. I keep some around for the few times a year when my wife's friend's husbands stay late after a summer barbecue and want to have a smoke. They're intimidated by everything else in my humidors, love the Macanudos, and now really look forward to having one when they come over to hang out. 

They're very mild and sweet, low in nicotine, and cost more than they should, but in my opinion they're a great first smoke for a cigar virgin or annual smoke for the one a year crowd. 

I have a nostalgic soft spot for them because they were the first "good" cigars I smoked. We used to take them on camping trips when I was in high school so they're a part of many good memories and good times in my past. Now I just buy them to give away.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

NightFish said:


> Macanudos are great for people who only smoke 1 or 2 cigars a year. I keep some around for the few times a year when my wife's friend's husbands stay late after a summer barbecue and want to have a smoke. They're intimidated by everything else in my humidors, love the Macanudos, and now really look forward to having one when they come over to hang out.
> 
> They're very mild and sweet, low in nicotine, and cost more than they should, but in my opinion they're a great first smoke for a cigar virgin or annual smoke for the one a year crowd.
> 
> I have a nostalgic soft spot for them because they were the first "good" cigars I smoked. We used to take them on camping trips when I was in high school so they're a part of many good memories and good times in my past. Now I just buy them to give away.


Funny you say that because when I only smoked a cigar once every few months, it was always a Macanudo. I think there is one in my humi now and I'm not even sure where it came from. I like your idea, I'll save it for a guest.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## Discreetpuffer (Apr 20, 2018)

NightFish said:


> Macanudos are great for people who only smoke 1 or 2 cigars a year. I keep some around for the few times a year when my wife's friend's husbands stay late after a summer barbecue and want to have a smoke. They're intimidated by everything else in my humidors, love the Macanudos, and now really look forward to having one when they come over to hang out.
> 
> They're very mild and sweet, low in nicotine, and cost more than they should, but in my opinion they're a great first smoke for a cigar virgin or annual smoke for the one a year crowd.
> 
> I have a nostalgic soft spot for them because they were the first "good" cigars I smoked. We used to take them on camping trips when I was in high school so they're a part of many good memories and good times in my past. Now I just buy them to give away.


I used to be that guy...the 1-2 gars a year guy. And enjoyed macs. Now I'm a 2-3 a week guy (maybe sneaking into that 3-4 a week territory ha) and still enjoy one every once in a while...basically when I'm smoking with my BIL who only smokes a few times a year. Go figure.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Never been a fan of Mac. Always had a weird aftertaste to me.


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

I just got an email and they said Macs are the #1 cigar in America so obviously y'all are wronggg 😛

In truth though, I don't have an issue with them. Oddly reminds me of green tea


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

BigPuffer said:


> I just got an email and they said Macs are the #1 cigar in America so obviously y'all are wronggg &#128539;
> 
> In truth though, I don't have an issue with them. Oddly reminds me of green tea


If it said so on the internet it must be true!


----------



## ccjackson (Dec 11, 2017)

Admittedly crap. This is funny. https://www.cigarpage.com/cigar-page-mystery-box-of-crapola.html


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

ccjackson said:


> Admittedly crap. This is funny. https://www.cigarpage.com/cigar-page-mystery-box-of-crapola.html


I've seen what people got in those crapola boxes. If you like camo dorags, and forest colored man purses to go with the included Gurkhas, go ahead, it's your lucky day.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

disco_potato said:


> I've seen what people got in those crapola boxes. If you like camo dorags, and forest colored man purses to go with the included Gurkhas, go ahead, it's your lucky day.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Bahahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a half dozen mini mac court tubos I got for christmas a few years ago if anyone wants them. 


BigPuffer said:


> I just got an email and they said Macs are the #1 cigar in America so obviously y'all are wronggg &#128539;
> 
> In truth though, I don't have an issue with them. Oddly reminds me of green tea


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> I have a half dozen mini mac court tubos I got for christmas a few years ago if anyone wants them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


LOL. I'll take them from you if you're being serious. I actually just bought some Macanudo Cafes last week


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'll save them for you. I checked, I still have 4 of them, I give them to the neighbor sometimes. That'll give you motivation to come up here soon and have a drink and smoke. 


BigPuffer said:


> LOL. I'll take them from you if you're being serious. I actually just bought some Macanudo Cafes last week


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> I'll save them for you. I checked, I still have 4 of them, I give them to the neighbor sometimes. That'll give you motivation to come up here soon and have a drink and smoke.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Summer roadtrip!!!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Summer road trip? I drive an hour to most jobsites from my house a lot of the time. Hell, sometimes I drive 2hrs to Philly just for dinner, or equal time to CI and Cabela's on a weekend afternoon just because I feel like it, lol.


BigPuffer said:


> Summer roadtrip!!!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm so weak and pathetic. I wanna order this so bad!

https://www.cigarpage.com/cigar-page-mystery-box-of-crapola.html


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Tulse said:


> I'm so weak and pathetic. I wanna order this so bad!
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/cigar-page-mystery-box-of-crapola.html


Ya never know lol, just order 5er of Curivari Benaventura's BV560's save yourself $7 and have 5 great smokes instead of 8 IDK smokes
https://www.cigarpage.com/curivari-buenaventura.html


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Fusion said:


> Ya never know lol, just order 5er of Curivari Benaventura's BV560's save yourself $7 and have 5 great smokes instead of 8 IDK smokes
> https://www.cigarpage.com/curivari-buenaventura.html


^^YES^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Tulse said:


> I'm so weak and pathetic. I wanna order this so bad!
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/cigar-page-mystery-box-of-crapola.html


I thought about it, but then I googled what people got in the past and decided against it. For thirty bucks you can get a decent 5er or two. Most people ended up with 2 decent cigars, 6 turds, and a whole lot of junk they didn't want. 
I was hoping it would be more like some cheap lighters, cutters, and ashtrays but that just isn't the case. I have one cheap lighter, one cheap cutter and a coke can to ash in. It would have been worth it with the right accessories, but that wasn't the experience most people got from it. Hard pass...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Summer road trip? I drive an hour to most jobsites from my house a lot of the time. Hell, sometimes I drive 2hrs to Philly just for dinner, or equal time to CI and Cabela's on a weekend afternoon just because I feel like it, lol.
> 
> 
> BigPuffer said:
> ...


Yeah, an hr is common. I useto drive all the way to VA just for food too but I've cut down ever since graduating. It takes a bit for me to volunteer for a 2 hr drive now a days


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> I thought about it, but then I googled what people got in the past and decided against it. For thirty bucks you can get a decent 5er or two. Most people ended up with 2 decent cigars, 6 turds, and a whole lot of junk they didn't want.
> I was hoping it would be more like some cheap lighters, cutters, and ashtrays but that just isn't the case. I have one cheap lighter, one cheap cutter and a coke can to ash in. It would have been worth it with the right accessories, but that wasn't the experience most people got from it. Hard pass...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was hoping this was here. I wanted to take a chance but I'm glad you put this up so I can spend my money on a better option.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Mark in wi said:


> I was hoping this was here. I wanted to take a chance but I'm glad you put this up so I can spend my money on a better option.


Believe me, I debated it long and hard. Once I did a little research, it proved to be kinda crappy. Everybody got terrible smokes, weird hats, koozies, and novelty items. Nothing that came with the cigars was even smoking related.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Believe me, I debated it long and hard. Once I did a little research, it proved to be kinda crappy. Everybody got terrible smokes, weird hats, koozies, and novelty items. Nothing that came with the cigars was even smoking related.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I don't need any tactical knee pads or Koozies from loosing teams.


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

I do not have a specific deal or item but just curious. I noticed a lot of different kinds of 5 Vegas and Man O War on CigarBid. Are either one worth a try?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Travoline said:


> I do not have a specific deal or item but just curious. I noticed a lot of different kinds of 5 Vegas and Man O War on CigarBid. Are either one worth a try?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5 vegas AAA's are good smokes when given a nice long nap!

MOW's I've not had a bad one yet! The Ruination and Puro Authentico being my favs.

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Had a 5 Vegas gold and it was boring! 
I’ll second the MoW ruination. It was awesome.


Sent from deep in the knee of Texas


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Tulse said:


> I'm so weak and pathetic. I wanna order this so bad!
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/cigar-page-mystery-box-of-crapola.html


This is what was sent out, be happy you didnt order, or did you? lol

pair of leather mittens, waterproof ammo box , a Browning led flashlight, a hat, a couple of monster bucks dvds and 8 cigars
A Flores Serie Privada
Gurkha Viper
FYR Magicos Capa Maduro
FYR Magic is Capa Habano
Petrus Fortus Anejo No 2
Montecristo Espada Guard
RP Decade 10th anniversary
El Primer Mundo La Hermadad


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I wouldn’t have been totally angered by that, but glad I didn’t pull the trigger because I waited three days, spent five extra bucks, and got an Oliva Family sampler with 14 good sticks and no monster buck dvds


Sent from deep in the knee of Texas


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Fusion said:


> This is what was sent out, be happy you didnt order, or did you? lol
> 
> pair of leather mittens, waterproof ammo box , a Browning led flashlight, a hat, a couple of monster bucks dvds and 8 cigars
> A Flores Serie Privada
> ...


The ******* in me is thinkin if you throw out the cigars, it's not a bad deal.. Ammo box and hunting videos sounds good to me..lol

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

My brother was wanting me to pitch in some with him on these. Can not find much on them or know much about them.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/graycliff-mega-sampler-samplers/1510716/



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Travoline said:


> My brother was wanting me to pitch in some with him on these. Can not find much on them or know much about them.
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/graycliff-mega-sampler-samplers/1510716/
> 
> ...


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

Travoline said:


> My brother was wanting me to pitch in some with him on these. Can not find much on them or know much about them.


I agree that they're are ok. I've had 2 off that list and one other, but considering what you can do with 100 bux, I would far, far, far and away go to Cigarpage and make your own deal off some of the specials they have right now on 5'ers:

https://www.cigarpage.com/fda-nuked-hipster-blends-fiver-liquidation.html

Some to note on my end (I'm sure others can recommend more):


La Aroma Mi Amor Duque
 
RoMa Craft Intemperance EC XVIII Faith
 
New World by AJ Fernandez Gobernado
 
New World Puro Especial by AJ Fernandez Robusto

Liga Undercrown Maduro Robusto

 
La Imperiosa by Crowned Heads Double Robusto

 
Alec Bradley American Sun Grown Robusto


----------



## Discreetpuffer (Apr 20, 2018)

Travoline said:


> My brother was wanting me to pitch in some with him on these. Can not find much on them or know much about them.
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/graycliff-mega-sampler-samplers/1510716/
> 
> ...


Decent smokes. Available for auction at the devils site right now...ends Sunday night. Probably could snag them for closer to $50-60. Quick buy price is $90.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

https://www.cigarpage.com/nicaraguan-premiums-first-class-stunning-value.html?trk_msg=GLSFE76MB5LK11KBSIRDMEQHP0&trk_contact=P60SLH6M7NHBDKM0L418LS4OVG&trk_sid=DFR4S65NR91MQ7VO6IT23R1JE0&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=Email&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fwww.cigarpage.com%2fnicaraguan-premiums-first-class-stunning-value.html&utm_campaign=Gone+in+60+seconds%3a+Nica+famous+factory+premiums+from+%241.25.

How about all this crap? Anyone know anything about these?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

blackrabbit said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/nicaragua...nds:+Nica+famous+factory+premiums+from+$1.25.
> 
> How about all this crap? Anyone know anything about these?


No, but I nabbed some box pressed Maduro. They claim to be long filler, so for that price they are perfect for dailies. I can let you know what I think of them in a few days. Haha

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

blackrabbit said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/nicaragua...nds:+Nica+famous+factory+premiums+from+$1.25.
> 
> How about all this crap? Anyone know anything about these?


What factories and why isn't that factory selling them as seconds? Like @Cigary said.. Why buy a unlabeled, rusted can outta the discount bin.. Or something like that..

I'm not a fan of "mystery meat" cigar deals..I've got about 50 mystery cigars in the bottom of my humidor that I only give to the girl's boyfriends..

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

One of my main reasons for getting them is to have something to share with buddies that see me light up and want one. I'll smoke on one just to see, but worst case scenario they get handed out to the buddies that show up empty handed. They also get the cheap beer. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TexaSmoke said:


> One of my main reasons for getting them is to have something to share with buddies that see me light up and want one. I'll smoke on one just to see, but worst case scenario they get handed out to the buddies that show up empty handed. They also get the cheap beer.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


A man after my own heart.. You don't bring something to pitch in.. You get crap cigars and cheap beer.. Hence the pile of Ghurkas in the cabinet and Miller lite (at best) in the fridge..

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> A man after my own heart.. You don't bring something to pitch in.. You get crap cigars and cheap beer.. Hence the pile of Ghurkas in the cabinet and Miller lite (at best) in the fridge..
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Birds of a feather, Dino.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> TexaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> > One of my main reasons for getting them is to have something to share with buddies that see me light up and want one. I'll smoke on one just to see, but worst case scenario they get handed out to the buddies that show up empty handed. They also get the cheap beer.
> ...


You gotta get on that Hamm's. That's what we use for wizard staff and power hour


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

BigPuffer said:


> You gotta get on that Hamm's. That's what we use for wizard staff and power hour


Hamm's was the first beer my pops every bought me. I was 14 and wanted a bottle of mountain dew. He said the 40 of Hamm's was cheaper...who was I to argue with my dad...lol ..

I'd only drank Stroh's up to that point. It was the first 30 pack. We had to give my buddy's brother a six pack to buy it for us. So we still ended up with a case. Hamm's was much better.

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Hamm's was the first beer my pops every bought me. I was 14 and wanted a bottle of mountain dew. He said the 40 of Hamm's was cheaper...who was I to argue with my dad...lol ..
> 
> I'd only drank Stroh's up to that point. It was the first 30 pack. We had to give my buddy's brother a six pack to buy it for us. So we still ended up with a case. Hamm's was much better.
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Lol. Hamm's still might be cheaper then soda. It's like $3.50 for a 6pack of tall boys if you can find them. Cheaper then high Life even though it's also by miller


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Here's one for the new folks, not bad at $1.50 ea...

https://www.holts.com/promo/10-ciga...cting&utm_campaign=all geo&utm_term=fathers18

1 - Avo Robusto (5 x 50)
1 - Baccarat Rothschild (5 x 50)
1 - Hoyo de Monterrey Rothschild (4.5 x 50)
1 - La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 Maduro (5.5 x 54)
1 - Macanudo Hyde Park Café (5.5 x 49)
1 - Montecristo Robusto Larga (5.75 x 50)
1 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Churchill (7 x 50)
1 - Punch Vintage #35 (6 x 50)
1 - Rocky Patel Royale Robusto (5 x 52)
1 - The Griffin's Robusto (5 x 50)


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

blackrabbit said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/nicaragua...nds:+Nica+famous+factory+premiums+from+$1.25.
> 
> How about all this crap? Anyone know anything about these?


I got the 5x50 box pressed maduros and they came in today. For 1.25 each and straight up ROTT, they aren't bad at all. Ive smoked way better, but I've also paid way more for things I liked less.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Robert1_1 (May 6, 2018)

huffer33 said:


> Here's one for the new folks, not bad at $1.50 ea...
> 
> https://www.holts.com/promo/10-ciga...cting&utm_campaign=all geo&utm_term=fathers18
> 
> ...


That's a crazy deal, thx for posting. Even with the $7 shipping it's a steal for some very decent cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

blackrabbit said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/nicaragua...nds:+Nica+famous+factory+premiums+from+$1.25.
> 
> How about all this crap? Anyone know anything about these?


 If the lances weren't sold out I would have picked some up. Curious how they are. Let me know.



UBC03 said:


> A man after my own heart.. You don't bring something to pitch in.. You get crap cigars and cheap beer.. Hence the pile of Ghurkas in the cabinet and Miller lite (at best) in the fridge..
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Talk bad about my beer again and I'll drive up there and show you my feet.


----------

